# FDA Working With USPS To Stop Shipments of Ivermectin



## n9viw (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh, fer cryin out loud...

From FDA is working with usps to stop shipments of Ivermectin… , referencing a tweet at

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470182424797609984
"The FDA is working with the post office to hold packages containing ivermectin. The FDA could better use its resources to, I don’t know, publicly release the docs submitted by Pfizer to license its mandated liability-free V earlier than 75 years from now! http://bit.ly/3oMU53S"

FOR NOW, several local feed stores still have the paste, but they tend to run out occasionally as more people learn about it and stock up. As for the tabs, no idea... any more, it's like Reverend Johnson said: "Son... you're on your own."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The FDA is working awful hard to prohibit the use of a medication used quite frequently in this country. What is even more suspicious is that ivermectin is pretty benign when used by humans.

Too bad they aren't working this hard to prohibit the sale and use of fentanyl off label.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Prescription drugs ordered from overseas are regularly stopped and destroyed. It is the law. Nothing new .


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Prescription drugs ordered from overseas are regularly stopped and destroyed. It is the law. Nothing new .


Are you really that ignorant? 

How can you say that it's nothing new?

The Ivermectin I have was made in the US. Says so right on the box:









Preventing the shipping of Ivermectin puts it in the same prohibited class as:
Air Bags
Ammunition
Explosives
Gasoline
Marijuana


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

By the way, I'm pretty sure that stores don't receive shipments of Ivermectin from their suppliers via the USPS. 

I've never tried to buy it on the internet for home delivery.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> Are you really that ignorant?
> 
> How can you say that it's nothing new?
> 
> ...


I am less ignorant than you on this subject.

This is people ordering* prescription drugs *from overseas. They often get stopped and destroyed. There are rules and laws in place about this.

It is illegal and while many get through, many don't.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ivermectin Horse Wormer (1.87% Ivermectin) Med-Pharmex Animal Health - Ivermectin Horse Wormers | Pa


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> Ivermectin Horse Wormer (1.87% Ivermectin) Med-Pharmex Animal Health - Ivermectin Horse Wormers | Pa


Most people were buying the Durvet brand I think. I checked Tractor Supply last night and it doesn't seem they carry it anymore. Chewy still has it on their website but is out of stock.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have to stop by TSC in the next day or so to pick up a gimbrel. I'll check out what they currently have on the shelf.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

14,000 army not vaccinated today is their last day.
Only 27 air force discharged


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I am less ignorant than you on this subject.
> 
> This is people ordering* prescription drugs *from overseas. They often get stopped and destroyed. There are rules and laws in place about this.
> 
> It is illegal and while many get through, many don't.


I never said that folks were not buying it from over seas.

Your ignorance is that the USPS is contemplating banning domestic shipments and you keep comparing it to the banning of imports from foreign countries. 

Of course there are importation restrictions. Many. Such as the ban on the importation of Russian guns and now Russian ammo. 

But those are controlled by two totally different Federal agencies: 
1. The U.S. Postal Service and 
2. The U.S. Customs and Border Protection.

For the USPS to stop domestic handling of Ivermectin is different (and far more restrictive) than a USCBP ban imports of Ivermectin.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> I never said that folks were not buying it from over seas.
> 
> Your ignorance is that the USPS is contemplating banning domestic shipments and you keep comparing it to the banning of imports from foreign countries.
> 
> ...


This is not about USPS banning domestic shipments. You really are ignorant of what this thread is about. USPS is not banning domestic shipments.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I placed an order on line for eight tubes a few days ago, it should be here Friday. It's time to worm the horses and mules. We have been getting it from Valley Vet for almost thirty years.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Interesting news story, but it doesn't jibe with my reality and experience, either.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Prescription drugs ordered from overseas are regularly stopped and destroyed. It is the law. Nothing new .


Why don't they care about the fentanyl , heroin and morphine coming across our wide open border?
Do you care?
I never hear you complain about any illegal drugs as long as the left is doing all they can to let them into the country.
Why is that?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Why don't they care about the fentanyl , heroin and morphine coming across our wide open border?
> Do you care?
> I never hear you complain about any illegal drugs as long as the left is doing all they can to let them into the country.
> Why is that?


Another rant about crap. I did not discuss those things. I just pointed out that this is not something about ivermectin, it is about all prescription drugs ordered from overseas. It is a twitter propaganda piece meant to troll people who don't bother to educate themselves on the facts. I see it worked well. Many did not even bother to understand what is really happening and has been happening for decades.


----------



## hedgehobbit (Oct 16, 2021)

That letter is severely fishy, with a blatant grammar error to boot. I’m calling BS. I can assure you, USPS is not participating in some vast conspiracy to confiscate Ivermectin. I would think I would know if it was happening, considering I work for them… 

Assuming the letter is real, the person obviously ordered medication from overseas- most likely China, since the sender is ‘unknown.’ As others have pointed out, it’s very common to have these shipments intercepted. Again, no conspiracy here.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't know if the letter is real but at the bottom it refers to FDA section 502 misbranding rules, and here's the link to the FDA labeling requirements in section 502:
FDA labeling requirements


----------



## bwnco (Dec 21, 2021)

n9viw said:


> Oh, fer cryin out loud...
> 
> From FDA is working with usps to stop shipments of Ivermectin… , referencing a tweet at
> 
> ...


 I just saw that.. fking Feds...oh well.. ive just been using the paste for 2 years now.. so far no covid an im still alive so I guess its ok...lol... apparently.. LA 200 works pretty damn good to.. bute and to bad in small amounts..... ok just saying.... wink!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> Of course there are importation restrictions. Many. Such as the ban on the importation of Russian guns and now Russian ammo.


Which is stupid, btw.


----------

